# Elektronikas pamati >  par transformatoriem lampu pastiprinātājā

## Grasis Roberts

Esmu nodomājis uztaisīt lampu pastiprinātāju, nu tādu nelielu uz 5W. Ģitāras spēlēšanai. Tad nu lūk atradu shēmu, paklausījos youtube kā skan...
It kā visas detaļas ir pasūtāmas, jautājumus tikai sagādā transformātori ?
Lūk shēma:
http://site.tubedepot.com/pdf/pcb-5e3.pdf
It kā jaudas trafu saprotu ... nu tur 5V nāk uz lampu 5Y3GT, 6,3 uz pārējām divām, tad kādi 280V...cik saprotu
bet kur lai tādu transformātoru nopērk?
Kādai jaudai vajag?
Tīt pašam?
Kā?
Par izejas transformātoru vispār neko nesaprotu.
No kādas strāvas uz kādu viņš transformē?
Kādai jaudai vajag?

----------


## kaspich

cilveek, iedomaajies, luudzu, LJOTI dumu gadiijumu. piedod, Tu esi veel dumaaks.
es ljoti atvainojos par sho skarbo diagnozi, bet.

Tevis noraadiitaa dokumenta beigaas ir LINKS.
nospiezhot uz shii linka, atveras pilnais dokuments.

tajaa ir arii sadaljas: power transformer, output transformer.

noklikskinot uz tiem linkiem, atver reaalus iegaades piedaavajumus, piemeeram, power transformeru var nopirkt pa 60 USD.
output trafs vispaar par svietmaizi - 35USD+shippings..

piedod, ja Tu to nespeeji aptvert, aizmirsti par savu elektronikja karjeru.

----------


## Grasis Roberts

to nu gan es sapratu ka var pasūtīt, arī e-bayā, taču tas ievērojami sadārdzina pasākumu... viņi ir smagi nu un par sūtīšanu sanāk diezgan maksāt
nu es iedomājos moška ka kāds zin kur tepat var dabūt ko
vai arī kāds zin kā var uztīt?

----------


## kaspich

Tavas zinaashanas, pieredze ir stipri par iisu, lai meegjinaatu tiit taadus trafus.
pasuutiishana ar visu piegaadi sanaks leetaak kaa pasha eskperimenti, nerunaajot par laiku, energiju [kas tiks izcuukots].
ja Tev nav sho paarsimts USD, tad aizmirsti par taadu ampu.

----------


## JDat

Lampu pastiprinātāji, kā suga ir dārgi.

----------


## ansius

tak sameklēt kādu Rigondas gala pakāpi un parbūvē priekš sevis, būs pieredze, no nulles sākt nav tas labākais variants. iepazīsties ar ax84 projektiem, piem. p1...

----------


## Tārps

Varbūt paskaidro pašmērķi, kas ir galvenais - būvēt iekārtu, iemācīties tīt transformatorus, iegūt pastiprinātāju ģitāras spēlei ,vai vēl kas cits. Tad arī Tev palīdzēs un sakarīgus padomus, es ceru, dos.

----------


## Grasis Roberts

nu ja gribētu tādu pastiprinātāju tad pasūtītu gatavu , maksā aptuveni 200$...
bet mani vairāk intresē pats process, rezultāts ir otršķirīgs, lai gan tās pastiprinātājs man noderētu
būtu intresanti arī pašam iemācīties tīt trafus, vai varbūt sākumā pielāgot kādu jau gatavu
nu ar laiku varētu mēģināt uztaisīt kādu lielāku pastiprinātāju

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Šim projektam vari aizgūt trafiņus no veca lampu radio, kuru nav vērts restaurēt. "Rigonda" utml. neder, jo tiem nav 5 V kenotrona kvēlei. Toties VEF "Baltika" un "Akords" u.c. 50-to gadu radio būs pašā laikā. Arī to izejas trafiņi, _kā reiz_, ir piemēroti šai lampai. Visu šo projektu var realizēt ar "tēvzemes" analogiem, kas izmaksā samērā maz. Transformatori, lampas un pārējais varētu apieties kādus 20 lašus. Vajag? PM! Dārgākais komponents būs jutīgs platjoslas skaļrunis. Kasti sazāģēt un saskrūvēt/salīmēt vari pats. Lai veicas!

P.S. Par izejas trafiņu - tak palasi mazliet teoriju. Lampu iekšējā pretestība ir augsta, salīdzinot ar skaļruni. Trafiņš vajadzīgs lampas salāgošanai ar slodzi un, šajā gadījumā, lai tiktu vaļā no anodstrāvas līdzstrāvas komponentes (šādā _single end_ variantā izeju transformatoru serdes saliek ar spraugu - plāna elektrokartona starpliku).

----------


## bbarda

Nemoci sevi,man mētājas šitāds TIP 90-2.Apraksts linkā.http://vacuamp.narod.ru/90u-2.html

----------


## Obsis

Kad man bija kādi gadiņi 13 vai 14 es katru vasaru pamatskolas brīvlaikā piešancēju Popovenē. Vienu vasaru mani uzlika uz šo supersimetrisko trafu tīšanu. Lai liktenis nogrābstās, bet iesācējam neiesaku... simetrisks tas nebūs ni un ni. Bet mazākā atšķirība abos tinumos, un visa skaņas dzidrība pagalam.

----------


## arnis

paklausījos youtube kā skan...

Wot laiki pienaakushi ....

----------


## Grasis Roberts

> Kad man bija kādi gadiņi 13 vai 14 es katru vasaru pamatskolas brīvlaikā piešancēju Popovenē. Vienu vasaru mani uzlika uz šo supersimetrisko trafu tīšanu. Lai liktenis nogrābstās, bet iesācējam neiesaku... simetrisks tas nebūs ni un ni. Bet mazākā atšķirība abos tinumos, un visa skaņas dzidrība pagalam.


 Tas par jaudas trafu, vai pa izejas?

----------


## Grasis Roberts

> paklausījos youtube kā skan...
> 
> Wot laiki pienaakushi ....


 
a kas?

----------


## defs

> tak sameklēt kādu Rigondas gala pakāpi un parbūvē priekš sevis, būs pieredze, no nulles sākt nav tas labākais variants. iepazīsties ar ax84 projektiem, piem. p1...


 +1

----------


## Grasis Roberts

Ir idejas ar ko tad lai sāk?
Ja netīšu vispār, tad nekad arī neiemācīšos nekā...
Kāds nezin kur kādu labu literatūru var dabūt?

----------


## JDat

> Ir idejas ar ko tad lai sāk?
> Ja netīšu vispār, tad nekad arī neiemācīšos nekā...
> Kāds nezin kur kādu labu literatūru var dabūt?


 Elementārākā ideja nopirkt ģitāras lampu pastiprinātāju. Tas būs lētāk ne kā būvēt pašam. Vienīgi pazūd būvēšanas prieks. Nedomāju ka tev ir tik liels entuāzisms, lai būvētu lampinieku no nulles.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> paklausījos youtube kā skan... Wot laiki pienaakushi ....
> 
> 
>  a kas?


 Nekas. Tas par tevi visu izsaka. 
Un par tiem transformatoriem - aizmirsti, profesionāls tinējs tāpat nebūsi un ar to sev maizīti nenopelnīsi. Lampiniekam trafus tīt - tas nozīmē vijumus tūkstošos, ar tievu vadu, vijumu pie vijuma, ar izolējošām starplikām starp kārtām. Viena kļūda - un darbs "pa pakaļu". Izejnieku tinumi jāveido, dalot primāros un sekundāros sekcijās, kas tītas pamīšus kā kārtainais pīrāgs. Un ko tev izmaksās attīstīt tīšanas darbgaldu? Ar rokām tinot, nedēļas būs par maz vienam transformatoram. Kad būsi bezjēdzīgi iztērējis laiku un materiālu (painteresējies, ko tas maksā), tāpat atmetīsi visam ar roku. Tas nav, kā pārtīt sekundāro priekš 12 V, kur maz vijumu, resna drāts, starplikas nevajag, un var tīt ne sevišķi rūpīgi, ja tikai logā salien. Ak, jā - transformatorus netin "uz dullo". Vai tos aprēķināt jau esi iemācījies?

----------


## JDat

Kā piebilde pie Lapsas teksta:
Izejas trafs lampiniekam jātin tā lai neizsit primāro tinumu. Pie 400 voltiem uz primārā nevar uz dullo tīt.

Nafig tādu onanēšanu kā izejas trafa tīšanu. Tāpēc arī esmu nepieredzējis un nekrāmējos ar lampām. Vienk nav entuāzisma tik daudz laika patērēt mācoties.

----------


## Grasis Roberts

labi tiktāl ir skaidrs
tad kādus var pielāgot, ja var
vai arī kur var nopirkt gatavus, nepasūtot no ārzemēm, un kādus man vajag  (jauda utt.)
nu sliktākajā gadījienā izejas trafu varētu pasūtīt orģinālo

----------


## osscar

Pievienojos pārējiem  - ja gribi māžoties un saprast kas ir kas - var ņemt krievu lampas un vecos radio/tv trafus. Bet  labam aparātam - tie būs dārgākis elements - tie ļoti ietekmē lampu pastūža parametrus. Un labs trafi maksā sākot no 100 usd nerēķinot šipošanu. Trafu tīšana tā nav lodēšana - tur jāzina ar ko , uz kā un cik daudz....

----------


## Tārps

Nu gluži tik traki, kā saka "lapsa", jau nu nav, bet nu stundas 6 izejas trafa uztīšanai ar rokām vajag gan. Nu un protams priekšzināšanas un pieredzi arī vajag. Iesākt vajag ar spēka - barošanas trafiem. Nav jau tas izejnieks nekāds dižais, tikai 5W. Principā jau visiem 70 gadu teļukiem bija kas līdzīgs. 
   Tikko paskatījos Rigondas 102 izejas trafu - slogojas ar 2x 4W un 2x 1W skaļruņiem.  Primārais tinums tikai 1000+250+250+1000 vij. ar 0,14mm vadu, bet sekundārais 50 vij. ar 0,64mm.

----------


## Grasis Roberts

> Nu gluži tik traki, kā saka "lapsa", jau nu nav, bet nu stundas 6 izejas trafa uztīšanai ar rokām vajag gan. Nu un protams priekšzināšanas un pieredzi arī vajag. Iesākt vajag ar spēka - barošanas trafiem. Nav jau tas izejnieks nekāds dižais, tikai 5W. Principā jau visiem 70 gadu teļukiem bija kas līdzīgs. 
>    Tikko paskatījos Rigondas 102 izejas trafu - slogojas ar 2x 4W un 2x 1W skaļruņiem.  Primārais tinums tikai 1000+250+250+1000 vij. ar 0,14mm vadu, bet sekundārais 50 vij. ar 0,64mm.


 Es skatiijos ka tai rigondai 102 ir  2 izejas lampas, ja pareizi sapratu
tas ko ietekmē?

----------


## osscar

jā divas, cik izskatās jēdzieni vientakts un div taktu (push - pull) jaudas pastiprinātāj pakāpes tev ir tumša bilde. 

http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...81matas#p61119
palasi grāmatas....

----------


## defs

Lampu pastiprinātajs salodēt nav jau grūti.Tas laikam bija mans pirmais pasākums elektronikā,kad man bija kādi 13 gadi. Es toreiz samaklēju no veca TV skaņas izejas trafu,lampu pamatnīti un pērējās detaļas.Bija arī barošanas trafs no veca radio. Nu,salodēju visu kopā,pieslēdzu pie paštaisītas tumbockas izeju.Ieejā pievienoju parnēsājamo radio,kāds man bija.Un kaifoju-neko labāku nevajadzeja,nekādu hi-fi.Skanēja skaļi un  labi  ::

----------


## Didzis

Daudz jau te pareizi pasacīts, bet nu nevajag uzreiz atsist jaunajam elektroniķim vēlēšanos ko apgūt. Neba nu mēs visi piedzimāmar transformātoru tšsanas iemaņām  ::  . Lampu pastiprinātāju tiešām ir salīdzinoši viegli salodēt, jo vajag ļoti maz detaļu un nav vajadzīga iespiestā plate. Ja ir kāds vecs lampu donora radioaparāts, tad vispār neko nevajag pirkt. Ar to arī vajag sākt . Ņemam barošanas transformātoru no veca TV vai radio un barbloks gandrīz jau rokā  ::  . Nekas nav jātin un jāpērk. Tālāk meklējam vecu radiouztvērēju, kuramnav nekādas retro vērtības. Optimāli būtu te jau pieminētā Rigonda, bet nu to rāčiņu bija ļoti daudz. "Izravējam" izejas transformātoru un pa vienu vakaru zemfrekvences pastiprinātājs gatav. Tālāk, kad sjāuti skaņu un sproti,ka basu bišku par maz, jau var štukot par izejas trafiņa tīšanu. Nu nav tur nekā pārdabiska, vienkārši vecie buki slinki palikuši  ::  . Kādreiz, divdesmit gadu vecumā, tinu izejniekus uz nebēdu. Ne man baigais stanoks tīšanai bija(parasts tinamais ar velosipēda kilometru skaitītāju, kuru toreiz radioveikalā varēja nopirkt), ne nez kādi tur izolācijas materiāli. Pajaucu vecus trafus un bija gan starpkārtu papīrs, gan pat tinamais vads. Nu vadu gan es iesaku pirkt jaunu. Nevajag jau nemaz tik daudz dažādus vadus. tagad jau nav nekādu problēmu ar izolācijas materiāliem un citiem pričendāļiem priekš tīšanas. Vajag tikai pacietību un rūpību. Jā, skaidrs,ka trafiņu uztīt ir daudz datbietilpīgāk kā samest čipampu.

----------


## abergs

Didzim - +1  ::

----------


## defs

> Didzim - +1


 +1

----------


## Grasis Roberts

> jā divas, cik izskatās jēdzieni vientakts un div taktu (push - pull) jaudas pastiprinātāj pakāpes tev ir tumša bilde. 
> 
> http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...81matas#p61119
> palasi grāmatas....


 man kautkā no šā neizdevās neko ne no vilkt ne izlasīt  ::

----------


## Grasis Roberts

> Daudz jau te pareizi pasacīts, bet nu nevajag uzreiz atsist jaunajam elektroniķim vēlēšanos ko apgūt. Neba nu mēs visi piedzimāmar transformātoru tšsanas iemaņām  . Lampu pastiprinātāju tiešām ir salīdzinoši viegli salodēt, jo vajag ļoti maz detaļu un nav vajadzīga iespiestā plate. Ja ir kāds vecs lampu donora radioaparāts, tad vispār neko nevajag pirkt. Ar to arī vajag sākt . Ņemam barošanas transformātoru no veca TV vai radio un barbloks gandrīz jau rokā  . Nekas nav jātin un jāpērk. Tālāk meklējam vecu radiouztvērēju, kuramnav nekādas retro vērtības. Optimāli būtu te jau pieminētā Rigonda, bet nu to rāčiņu bija ļoti daudz. "Izravējam" izejas transformātoru un pa vienu vakaru zemfrekvences pastiprinātājs gatav. Tālāk, kad sjāuti skaņu un sproti,ka basu bišku par maz, jau var štukot par izejas trafiņa tīšanu. Nu nav tur nekā pārdabiska, vienkārši vecie buki slinki palikuši  . Kādreiz, divdesmit gadu vecumā, tinu izejniekus uz nebēdu. Ne man baigais stanoks tīšanai bija(parasts tinamais ar velosipēda kilometru skaitītāju, kuru toreiz radioveikalā varēja nopirkt), ne nez kādi tur izolācijas materiāli. Pajaucu vecus trafus un bija gan starpkārtu papīrs, gan pat tinamais vads. Nu vadu gan es iesaku pirkt jaunu. Nevajag jau nemaz tik daudz dažādus vadus. tagad jau nav nekādu problēmu ar izolācijas materiāliem un citiem pričendāļiem priekš tīšanas. Vajag tikai pacietību un rūpību. Jā, skaidrs,ka trafiņu uztīt ir daudz datbietilpīgāk kā samest čipampu.


 Ko nozīmē :"Izravējam" izejas transformātoru?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Ko nozīmē :"Izravējam" izejas transformātoru?


 Ak, ņemam lielas stangas, ar kājām uzkāpjam uz šasijas, droši sagrābjam trafiņu un plūcam ārā.   ::

----------


## Grasis Roberts

[quote=Reineke Fuchs]


> Ko nozīmē :"Izravējam" izejas transformātoru?


 Ak, ņemam lielas stangas, ar kājām uzkāpjam uz šasijas, droši sagrābjam trafiņu un plūcam ārā.   :: [/quote:34yot0vp]

skaids
bet vai man rigondas izejas trafs vispār derēs?
tur takš divas gala lampas... a manā shēmā viena

----------


## defs

[quote=Grasis Roberts][quote="Reineke Fuchs":1g25enro]


> Ko nozīmē :"Izravējam" izejas transformātoru?


 Ak, ņemam lielas stangas, ar kājām uzkāpjam uz šasijas, droši sagrābjam trafiņu un plūcam ārā.   :: [/quote:1g25enro]

skaids
bet vai man rigondas izejas trafs vispār derēs?
tur takš divas gala lampas... a manā shēmā viena[/quote:1g25enro]
Derēs.Neizmantojamos galus noizolē un nekur klāt nevieno.

----------


## Didzis

Priekš lampu tenmikas ļoti labi noder vecas krievulaiku lampu tehnikas sastāvdaļas. Skaidrs, ka ABC taisngrieži МБ kondensātori , vecie potenciometri  un elektrolītiskie kondensatori nekam neder, bet transformatori ir mūžīga vērtība. Praktiski visus lampu TV un lampu radio tīkla transformātorus var piemērot pašgatavotos lampu pastiprinātajos. Par izejas transformātoriem es jau teicu. No tiem nekādus dižos parametrus nedavūsi, bet pirmajām konstrukcijām tie būs gana labi. Jāņem gan vērā, ka ne visus radioaparātus vajadzētu izmantot kā donorus. Tādi radio kā Mir, Festivāls vai Rīga 10 ir salīdzinoši reti un tiem ir vēsturiska vērtība.  Tos nu ir grēks saplosīt. Tai pat laikā visādas Rigondas un Daugavas var atrast daudzās paspārnēs. Nemaz nerunājot par krievijā ražotajiem Rekordiem un Belarusiem, kuriem nu nav pilnigi nekādas vēsturiskas vērtības. Par unificētajiem lampu TV vispār nav ko runāt. Tos visus var plosīt kopā un iegūt vienkārši ļoti labu TC180 barošanas transformātoru,kuru pat sākumā var izmantot kā izejnieku(pats gan neesmu mēģinājis). Tai pat laikā tādu TV kā KВН49 gan nedrīkst jaukt ārā, bet par TV Ļeningrad es momentāli esmu gatavs iedot noregulētu un darbojošos Priboj lampu pastiprinatāju   ::  . Vārdu sakot, vecas lampu tehnikas izmantošanai vajag pieiet diferencēti un, pirms vecā aparāta saplosīšanas, labāk pajautāt kādā forumā, ir konkrētajam aparātam kāda vesturiska vērtība vai nav.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Par "Rigonda-102" trafu - nē, tavai shēmai nederēs. PP izejnieki nav izmantojami SE shēmās. Spraugas serdē arī tiem nav. Vari jau atkārtot to "Rigondu", bet oriģinālā shēma ir totāls sūds, ģitārai arī īsti neder.

----------


## Didzis

Bija jau arī Rigonda http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/rigonda/rigonda.htm  kurai bija vientakts izeja un tad trafiņs der. Izejas transformātors derēs arī no jebkura unificetā lampu melnbaltā vai krāsainā lampu TV. Tos jau nu var atrast vēl" biezā slānī".  Sākumam un lai atrautos, macību nolūkos, pa pirkstiem no anodsprieguma , šie transformātori būs gana labi. 
Ja runa par autora izvēlēto shēmu, tad par kenatronu barošanā var diskutēt. Tas noteikti sarežģī barbloku un transformātors derēs tikai no tādiem radio kā Daugava vai Rīga 6. Man viedoklis ir, ka" līdzstrava arī Āfrikā ir līdzstrāva" un galīgi nav nepieciešams izmantot kenatronu taisngriezī. Būtība jau taisngriezī izmantotā lampa rada īpatnējus kropļojumus(kenatronam ir augsta iekšējā pretestība). Jāatdzīst, ka daudziem šie kropļojumi patīk. Man gan liekas, ka vienmēr ar pusvadītāju diodei virknē var ieslēgt pretestību un panakt līdzīgu efektu, bet nu labi- gaumes lieta. Da vispār, par ko es te runāju, ar Rigondas trafiņu izejā visas tās nianse vienkārši nebūs dzirdamas  ::

----------


## Zigis

Nu jā, atkal visi brūk virsū jaunajam...
Sākumā dažiem vajadzētu pārlasīt autora jautājumu rūpīgāk - iet runa par ĢITĀRAS pastiprinātāju, konkrēti Champ vientaktnieku.
Trafu tīšana sekcijās domāta augšu paplašināšanai virs 12-16K, gitārai pilnīgi nevajadzīgi. 
Arī jūtūbē novērtēt ģitāras pastiprinātāja kropļus un overdraivu var, atšķirībā no hi-end.

Par tēmu.
Tātad izejas trafu var ņemt no rādžiņiem ar vienu lampu izejā (vientaktnieki jeb SE), no veciem lampu teļļukiem,melnbaltiem, krāsainiem. Der no "vecās" Rigondas ar vienu lampu izejā, neder no "jaunās" Rigondas ar divām lampām un Simfonijas.
Trafus vislabāk sākt meklēt Latgalītē pie Raimonda (katrs torgašs parādīs, kur).

Turpat arī meklēt barõšanas trafu, no rādžiņa vai teļļuka.
Nemaz tik biezā slānī tie lampu trafi nav palikuši, kā Didzis saka.
Dabūt trafu ar kenotrona 5V un 2x anodspriegumu vispār var būt problemātiski.
Ja var sameklēt trafu ar 6.3V un 2 x 230V-270V (nav būtiski precīzi cik, svarīgi lai būtu simetriski 2x), varbūt tos kenatrona kvēles 5V var uztīt pa virsu.
ja ir tikai trafi ar vienu 220-250V anodspriegumu (var būt salasīts no vairākiem tinumiem), jāatmet kenatrona ideja, un jāpāriet uz parasto diožu tiltiņu.

No Krievu lampām precīzs 6V6 analogs ir 6П6С, var spraust arī  6П3С, būs nedaudz lielāka jauda. Ieejas pakapei gandrīz analogs ir 6Н2П, tikai kvēle mazliet savādāk slēdzas. Kenatronus var lietot 5Ц3С vai 5Ц4С.
Vēl izejas lampu  var ņemt mazo pirkstiņu 6П14П мфш 6П15Пю

----------


## Zigis

> ja Tev nav sho paarsimts USD, tad aizmirsti par taadu ampu.


 20 Ls ar atliektiem galiem, bez kastes.

----------


## Zigis

> Kad man bija kādi gadiņi 13 vai 14 es katru vasaru pamatskolas brīvlaikā piešancēju Popovenē. Vienu vasaru mani uzlika uz šo supersimetrisko trafu tīšanu. Lai liktenis nogrābstās, bet iesācējam neiesaku... simetrisks tas nebūs ni un ni. Bet mazākā atšķirība abos tinumos, un visa skaņas dzidrība pagalam.


 Obsi, varbūt pastāstīsi sīkāk par SE izejas trafu supersimetriju ::

----------


## Grasis Roberts

nu ir vēl arī šāda shēma ar diodēm
http://support.fender.com/schematics/gu ... ematic.pdf

----------


## Zigis

Kaut kur līdzīgs, atšķirības sīkās detaļās, tas filtrs starp pirmajām divām pakāpēm utt. Neesmu ģitāru ampu spečuks, lai pateiktu kas labāk.

Skaties uz to visu, kā konstrukciju no diviem pamatblokiem: 

1. barošanas bloks, kas nodrošina 6.3V kvēlei un 300V-360V anodam. Atkarībā no tā, kādu trafu izdodas dabūt, būvē uz kenotrona vai diodēm.

2. pats pastiprinātājs - 2 lampas, izejas trafs un sīkumi pa vidu.

Kad dabūsi strādājošu, pēc jebkuras no shēmam, tālāk var eksperimentēt ar skaņu - pirmo divu pakāpju katoda rezistora kondensātors - likt, nelikt, ja likt, cik lielu. Tas opcionālais pocis pirmajā shemā, filtrs starp pakāpēm otrajā shēmā. To visu var miksēt un eksperimentēt.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Kenatronus var lietot 5Ц3С vai 5Ц4С.
> Vēl izejas lampu  var ņemt mazo pirkstiņu 6П14П. 6П15П


 5Ц3С būs par šerpu priekš tāda maza SE, pietam tas kļuvis par deficītu. Pirkstlampas ģitārai - nav stils, jo visi šie slavenie _Fender Champ amp_ ir 50-o gadu (Preslija un Bila Heilija laika) "kombīšu" kopijas. Nesen ar vienu tādu kaitējos - izejā 6V6 piesātinājuma režīmā (apm. 350 V uz anoda). Nekas tur nav pareizi no skanēšanas viedokļa, anods teju sārts metas, bet jauneklis strinkšķina savu _Gibson_ un pats stāvā sajūsmā.

----------


## Tārps

Manuprāt, ne visas te piedāvātās lampas derēs, jo autors pašā sākumā prasa 5W jaudu !!!!!!

----------


## JDat

> Kenatronus var lietot 5Ц3С vai 5Ц4С.
> Vēl izejas lampu  var ņemt mazo pirkstiņu 6П14П. 6П15П
> 
> 
>  5Ц3С būs par šerpu priekš tāda maza SE, pietam tas kļuvis par deficītu. Pirkstlampas ģitārai - nav stils, jo visi šie slavenie _Fender Champ amp_ ir 50-o gadu (Preslija un Bila Heilija laika) "kombīšu" kopijas. Nesen ar vienu tādu kaitējos - izejā 6V6 piesātinājuma režīmā (apm. 350 V uz anoda). Nekas tur nav pareizi no skanēšanas viedokļa, anods teju sārts metas, bet jauneklis strinkšķina savu _Gibson_ un pats stāvā sajūsmā.


 Ģitāristiem ar skanēumu ir tā: Jo sliktāk-jo labāk. Nav gitāru ampi lineāri. tur ir ar savu odziņu-korpli. Tas skaitaas kruta. To tautu grūti saprast.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Grasis Roberts rakstīja 15 Novembris 2010, 18:09 ""
Nu ti dajošššš. Supersimetriskā tinuma spēka trafus man ne tikai nav gadījies redzēt, bet pat dzirdēt nav gadījies. Nu varbūt mazbikuci izjēmums ir Royer shēma, bet izņēmumiem būtu tikai jāstiprina pārliecība par likumsakarību.

----------


## Grasis Roberts

Tad nu luuk, aizbraucu uz laukiem un izjaucu vecu lampu, melnbalto televiizoru. Par baroshanas bloku itkaa viss skaidrs, bet tur ir veel 2 trafi. Kursh no vinhiem ir izejas? Sheemu peetiit nebija iipashi laika. Kaa lai atshkhir vientktnieku no 2 taktnieka? Televizora modelis ir Rekord 345.

----------


## Zigis

Uz skaņas trafa rakstīts ТВЗ (трансформатор выходной звуковой) un vēl kādi cipari. Primārais ir ar tievāko vadiņu (laikam trīs izvadi bija), sekundārais (skaļrunim) ar resnāko.
Otrs bija kadru izverses trafiņš, nav tam domāts,bet esmu mēģinājis, kaut kā skan kā izejnieks.

Šis noteikti ir vientaktnieks, ka reizi priekš tevis.
divtaktnieku varat atšķirt - 3 vai 5 izvadi, vidējais izvads precīzi pa vidu (ar testeri pretestību pamēra, jābūt vienādai no viduspunkta uz abam pusēm). Otra atšķirība - divtaktniekam serdei E un I salikti katrs nākošais uz otr pusi, vientaktniekiem - visi E vienā paketē, visi I otrā paketē un salikti kopā ar nelieliu spraugu. Sprauga gan nav īpaši redzama, būtiskākais ir dzelžu virziens.

Ar to barošanas trafu laikam no kenatrona nāksies atteikties, jātasa uz diodēm.

----------


## Grasis Roberts

aha
man ir rakstīts TB-3 un(krievu š)
4izejas vadiņi, divi tievāki divi resnāki
bet tas jaudas trafs gan baigi lielais, man ir sajūta ka man stipri pa lielu, cik ta tas 5W amps var rīt?
varbūt ka ir vērts tomēr pameklēt mazāku?

----------


## ansius

no rekorda tu izvilki ТВЗ-III (romiešu 3 nevis š) tas tas ir labs trafiņš lai iesāktu, apmēram tas pats kas pavisam vecajam champ bija iekšā. otrs trafs (lielais TC-180 laikam) ir nopietns zvēr,s bet viņam spriegumi nav tie foršākie + pinķerīga komutācija. tad jau labāk nopērc http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=38525 (viņam ie 235V AC + 2x3.15 kvēlei) un miers, bus precīzi anodā cik vajag ar parasto diožu tiltiņu (un atmet domu par lampu taisngriezi priekš pirmās konstrukcijas, nav tā vērts) un aidā. 

Iesaku nebūvē pirmo champ shēmu, viņa lai arī pēc būtības ir vienkārša, viņai ir pāris mīnusi, piemēram viņai ļoti viegli ierosinās, un priekš pirmās reizes tas var atsist visu apetīti. No savas pieredzes saku ax84 saita P1 ir perfekts iesācēju projekts, kuram arī daudz, daudz info ir par to kas un kā darbojas. PM, ja nevari atrast aizsūtīšu tev pdf.

----------


## Zigis

Uz Argusu laikam labāk pazvanīt papriekšu, saitē redzamajam skaitam nevar ticēt.
Es tieši šito pēdējo pirms kāda mēneša nopirku, kaut gan bija rakstīts, ka ir divi.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> izjaucu vecu lampu, melnbalto televiizoru


 Droseles filtram arī no tā pievāc - noderēs!
Jā, tas tīkla trafs ir paliels klucis, bet neko nemaksā. Nav tak tev uzreiz pārnēsājamais variants jātaisa. Vēlāk citam projektam varēsi izmantot.

----------


## Grasis Roberts

> no rekorda tu izvilki ТВЗ-III (romiešu 3 nevis š) tas tas ir labs trafiņš lai iesāktu, apmēram tas pats kas pavisam vecajam champ bija iekšā. otrs trafs (lielais TC-180 laikam) ir nopietns zvēr,s bet viņam spriegumi nav tie foršākie + pinķerīga komutācija. tad jau labāk nopērc http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=38525 (viņam ie 235V AC + 2x3.15 kvēlei) un miers, bus precīzi anodā cik vajag ar parasto diožu tiltiņu (un atmet domu par lampu taisngriezi priekš pirmās konstrukcijas, nav tā vērts) un aidā. 
> 
> Iesaku nebūvē pirmo champ shēmu, viņa lai arī pēc būtības ir vienkārša, viņai ir pāris mīnusi, piemēram viņai ļoti viegli ierosinās, un priekš pirmās reizes tas var atsist visu apetīti. No savas pieredzes saku ax84 saita P1 ir perfekts iesācēju projekts, kuram arī daudz, daudz info ir par to kas un kā darbojas. PM, ja nevari atrast aizsūtīšu tev pdf.


 nu apskatījos jau, bet mani mulsina apstāklis ka īsti nezinu cit tur jauda nāk ārā, jo priekš mājas 5W lampu jaudas ir vairāk nekā nepieciešams. Es pat sākumā meklēju VOX AC4 shēmu ar 4W jaudu, bet tad kad sapratu ka tur nāk klāt vēl kautkāds stulbs tremolo efekts, kuru man nepavisam nevaig.... champs mani piesaistīja ar maksimālo vienkāršību (skatoties no lietotāja kuses, es nezinu kā no elektroniķa) tikai viens skaļums un viss...
Kā ir ar otro shēmu no fender mājas lapas?
Ko nozīmē shēma viegli ierosinās?

----------


## Grasis Roberts

[quote=Reineke Fuchs]


> izjaucu vecu lampu, melnbalto televiizoru


 Droseles filtram arī no tā pievāc - noderēs!
Jā, tas tīkla trafs ir paliels klucis, bet neko nemaksā. Nav tak tev uzreiz pārnēsājamais variants jātaisa. Vēlāk citam projektam varēsi izmantot.[/quote:3as43wfj]

Jā starp citu, par droselēm... Es skatījos 1 shēmā tur blakus ir itkā uzzīmēta (ja pareizi sapratu), bet man rodas jautājumi
Kāpēc vaig? Obligāti vaig? Ja vaig tad kādu? Ko tas do? uttt

----------


## Grasis Roberts

vēl esu iedzīvojies lampās 6Н2П un vēl kautkādās lielās. Es gan domāju ka labāk būtu nopirkt jaunas?

----------


## ansius

champ ļoti viegli sāk svilpot, un ir ļoti jūtīgs pret montāžu. Ļoti silti iesaku par montāžu palasīt P. Videnieks. Radioaparatūras montāža un regulēšana. R: Liesma, 1969, tur skaidrā un saprotamā valodā paskaidrots  ::  (šajā topkā kaut kur bija linki: viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2160 uz elektronisku formātu)

6Н2П ir ok, viņa ir funkcionāls analogs 12ax7 bet ar atšķirīgu kvēles slēgumu. tas kas varētu sagādāt problēmas ir vai šīs lapas ir labas vai nē. Nezinu kur tu dzīvo, bet es izmantoju iespēju pie Didža (te pat forumā) uz lampu pārbaudāmā aparāt nomērīt/sašķirot lampas.

no krievu lampām vērts vākt ja taisi kaut ko priekš ģitāras (iekavās ārzemju analogi) ir 

dubult-triodes:
   6н2п (funkcionāls analogs 12ax7)
   6н1п (lāga analoga nav pēc konteksta mēdz 12at7 fāzgriezējā)
   6н23п (ECC8 :: 
   6н6п (samērā jaudīga dubulttriode, lieliska tā sauktajam firefly practise amp kā izejas divtaktniekā jaudas pakāpē)

jaudas pentodes / staru tetrodes
   6п3с (6L6GC)
   6п6с (6V6GC)
   6п14п (EL84)
   6п27с (EL34) 

mazjaudas pentodes
  6Ж32П (EF86) (dažos vox modeļos preamp)

tajā teļikā barošanas filtrā droseļu nav (pats tādus 3 esmu izjaucis), barošanas trafs ļoti makans, 180VA kā nekā. no pieredzes saku (es savu pirmo lampu pastūzi tieši ar šito barošanā liku) labāk nevajag - viņš pēc izmēriem ir lielāks nekā visas pārējās detaļas kopā.

tu jau vari P1 taisīt bez tembru kontrolēm, vai to aizvietot ar kāda cita tipa toņu kontroli - ieguvums -> lielāks pastiprinājums, attiecīgi dziļāks drive (atvaino Didzi par anglicismiem, latviešu terminus ko ģitāristi saprastu nezinu). papēti http://www.duncanamps.com/tsc/ tur ir programma kas palīdz izstrādāt toņu kontroles ka tai pašā lapā ir kalkulators barošanas blokiem.

----------


## Tārps

Par to barošanas trafu. Tas trafs jau vēl baros arī lampu kvēles, un tā nav maza jauda !! Tādēļ arī agrāko laiku barošanas trafi tik lieli.
 Par lampām. No pieredzes zinu, ka gala jaudas pakāpē lieto tikai dažas lampas, kuras var nest jaudu. Piemēram 6П14П, bija ļoti izplatīta skaņas lampa, bet galā stāvēja tikai 1W skaļrunis. Pastiprinātājam ar jaudu  25W, ja nemaldos 6П3С 2 gabalas, bet 50W jau divas Г807 !!! Tie bija nopietni kukaiņi un karsa ne pa jokam. Nevar ne salīdzināt ar to, ka tagad jau vai katrs auto rādžiņš var tādu jaudu dot.

----------


## ansius

par jaudām runājot no 6п14п (līdzīgi ar 6п6с un 6п3с) vientaktniekā var izspiest i visus 5w, jo ģitāras pastūzim kropļojumi ir nevis nevēlami bet vēlami. par kvēli, ja tev jānobaro viss televizors tad tur sanāk diez gan kvēles strāvās, bet piem. ģitāras stipreklī ir max tā pat kā parastā radio, ne vairāk (ok, neskaistas mesa bugie 3R u.c. megakombji)

----------

